# Can you tell me if my frog is sick? help?



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm concerned with one of my frogs. He's a little skinny and the only one who really hasn't been eating. When I feed the frogs, he eats a couple of flies. He hides all of the time in the coco hut. He doesn't go out of the way to eat like the other frogs. I lifted the coco hut to see if he was eating and a couple flies passed him, and he didn't seem interested. :-/ 

I am also concerned about the way his throat is pulsating. It seems that every minute or so, his throat jerks back 3 or 4 times, as if he's taking gulps. Is this okay? Any suggestions or any advice to help ease my worries?


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I suggest taking the form away from the other frogs and keeping it in a small quarantine setup. This will lower the competition to find food. 

I dont know about the throat thing. 

Good Luck

-Frank


----------

